# Antelope Stuffed Peppers



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This recipe is easy and its a good way to use up some wild game meat that is still in the freezer.

1. Cook 1-2 cups of quinoa according to package and set aside.
2. In a frying pan, heat oil, add two cloves of garlic and 1/2 an onion. Add ground meat and your spices/sauces of choice. I just used salt and pepper. 
3. Once meat is done cooking, combine meat, garlic, onions, and quinoa in a bowl and mix altogether.
4. Take 4-5 bell peppers, cut the tops off, clean all the seeds out, and fill with mixture.
5. Add cheese and jalapenos and cook at 350 for 10 minutes.

Add your favorite dessert (mine is Peach Cobbler) and enjoy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks delicious! Might have to try this with some deer I have left over.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Love the food posts. Emmm!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

